# Using Pergo on Stairs



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Google 'pergo on stairs', at the top will be the pergo site with all of the info. There is too much info to transfer here. Have any questions not answered there, come on back. I've done all kinds of stairs.


----------



## NewYorker (Sep 19, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Google 'pergo on stairs', at the top will be the pergo site with all of the info. There is too much info to transfer here. Have any questions not answered there, come on back. I've done all kinds of stairs.


I got the instructions. They are good and have a few illustrations. On the stair application, the flooring gets adhesived down without any underlay. This makes sense, and it looks like something I can do. Thank you.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Wilsonart has the "one step stairtreads"

worth looking into.

www.wilsonart.com


----------

